
Ask HN: What's happening with mid-word word wrapping? - thaumasiotes
As of today, word wrapping is occurring (for me) at arbritrary places within words, such as between the &quot;a&quot; and the &quot;n&quot; in the word &quot;an&quot;, or between the &quot;b&quot; and the &quot;asically&quot; of &quot;basically&quot;. Other websites are not affected. What&#x27;s causing this?
======
claviska
I’m seeing this too. I usually read HN on an iPhone and everything from the
voting buttons to content is wrapping in odd places.

I use the site every day and noticed it yesterday. (As I’m typing this, even
the wrapping in textareas is broken.)

~~~
claviska
Seems to be fixed now!

